# Priorytety programów w sieci.

## Pryka

Witam wszystkich, powie mi ktoś czy da się w jakiś sposób ustalić priorytety Pobierania i Wysyłania?

Chodzi mi dokładnie o sytuację w których pobieram coś torrentami albo wysyłam. Chciałbym, żeby Firefox działał wtedy sprawnie, da się jakoś zwiększyć jego priorytet, żeby to co on chce nadać/wysłać było ważniejsze?

----------

## Crenshaw

Da sie. Poszukaj sobie o QoS albo traffic shaping. Jesli masz router na OpenWRT to sa gotowe skrypty ktore instalujesz i w zasadzie na domyslnych ustawieniach zalatwiaja problem ktory opisales.

Zobacz sobei to: http://lartc.org/wondershaper/

Pewnie sa lepsze rzeczy ale dawno sie tym nie bawilem  :Smile: 

----------

## Pryka

Może trochę się źle wyraziłem  :Smile:  Nie chodzi mi o sieć jako sieć domową, tylko jako zwykły dostęp do Internetu z poziomu modemu na kabel koncentryczny  :Razz: (mam kablówkę)

W tm wypadku też powinienem się zainteresować Ty co mi podałeś?  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

tc, ksztaltowanie ruchu. http://www.funtoo.org/wiki/Traffic_Control

----------

## Jacekalex

Łap  sznurek.

W szczególności: 

 *Quote:*   

> Rozdział 15. Książka kucharska
> 
> ............
> 
> Skrypt (HTB)

 

----------

## Pryka

Dzięki panowie, jak złapię wolną chwilę to rzucę na wszystko okiem  :Smile: 

Jeszcze raz dzięki. Temat póki co zostawię otwarty w razie jakichś pytań z mojej strony.

----------

